# How Often Do You De-tension Your Bandsaw?



## Dave Winters (May 19, 2014)

My saw  (Laguna) recommends this after each day. I have always thought it's the woodworker's equivalent to an Old Wive's Tale. 

You?


----------



## John Smith (May 19, 2014)

My problem would be in remembering to retention it the next time I needed to use it.
That being said, I work in a factory, and we never release the tension on the blades.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 19, 2014)

I detension mine every time I change the blade   I'm very strict about this  ;-)


----------



## Dave Winters (May 19, 2014)

Ha!! Good one Dan, I was gonna put that as part of the Never choice!,


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2014)

MY bandsaw has a self- detention  feature. About every two years, it breaks the pot metal tensioning adjustment plate.

I reach under the saw and bring out ANOTHER tension adjustment plate. I find this MUCH LESS bothersome that yutzing with the saw once I get it "dialed in"


----------



## Dick Mahany (May 19, 2014)

I detension mine after every use if I'm not going to be using the saw again for more than a few hours.  I ruined a VERY expensive Laguna carbide tipped blade on my Delta 14" cast BS in about a year due to the backing failing because of the small radius 14" wheels and too high tension for too long.

I now have a Carter quick release detension mechanism that cost less than the blade did.  No more failures after my change of practice :biggrin:.

Don't listen to folks who say you can't overtension a blade on a 14" BS.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (May 19, 2014)

Both my bandsaws have detensioning levers which makes it easy for me to remember to use at the end of each day.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 19, 2014)

I take the tension off of my blade after each use, the big thing is to remember to reapply the tension before turning the saw back on.
Len


----------



## larryc (May 20, 2014)

Like several have said, I have a lever actuated tension and I take the tension off after each use. I have a magnetic light fixture mounted on BS and I turn it on when I tension the blade and the light being on reminds me to flip the lever to detension the blade when I'm done.


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 20, 2014)

I have the feature as well but in all honesty I never use it except when I change the blade.


----------



## Dan Hintz (May 20, 2014)

I have a level-actuated detensioner, so it's easy to use.  I choose to use it to prevent flat-spotting my wheel bands.  After several years of use, I have detected no change in the tension spring's "springiness", despite a lot of talk of such things.  There's little chance of me forgetting to retension the blade as the handle is red and sticks down into the workspace.

If the machine saw (no pun intended) daily use, I would likely not detension it.


----------



## Rchan63 (May 20, 2014)

I also detension the blade after every use. I have a note I leave under the fence to remind me to tension the blade before using.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 20, 2014)

I have a Laguna LT-16. I de-tension the blade if I won't be using it again within several hours.


----------



## sbell111 (May 20, 2014)

Daleandjen08 said:


> I have the feature as well but in all honesty I never use it except when I change the blade.


What he said.


----------



## kovalcik (May 20, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> Daleandjen08 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the feature as well but in all honesty I never use it except when I change the blade.
> ...


 
Now I don't feel so bad.  I have a nice 14" Powermatic with riser block and a Carter Quick release tensioning handle.  I just never remember to use it.


----------



## Wildman (May 21, 2014)

Have got myself into a routine where turn off DC, de-tension blade, and pull the plug when done using.   Before use reverse the operation.


----------



## robutacion (May 21, 2014)

My 16" bandsaw gets a workout almost every day and I never de-tension my blade however, I'm a low blade tension type of guy, I've learnt that, with 1/2" x 3tpi blades (98% of what I use), they require little tension to work right and as a result, the bearings last a very long time and relaxing the blade after use is not required.

This is my story and I stick with it...! :wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## sbell111 (May 21, 2014)

Wildman said:


> Have got myself into a routine where turn off DC, de-tension blade, and pull the plug when done using.   Before use reverse the operation.



Why do you unplug the machine?


----------



## mhbeauford (May 21, 2014)

I never de-tension my 14" Delta, except to change blades. I usually de-tension my Grizzly 19" when I don't plan to use it again for a few days.


----------



## Wildman (May 21, 2014)

Obliviously so do not turn on band saw with blade not tensioned and yes have already made that mistake.    Power cord lays over the table just takes  seconds to plug in, hit tension lever & tension blade, and hit DC switch.  Do not use my band saw every day it can sit idle for several months at a time.  Then abuse the devil out of it for couple days or a week or two.   

Have listened to band saw gurus say no need to un-tension blades, and those that tells us we must and why we should.


----------

